# Infinite Wisdom



## newnature (Aug 18, 2014)

God in his infinite wisdom pre-decreed that every believer would be joined to his son, fully identified with his son. He also pre-decided that we the believer would be blessed with all the blessings and privileges of an adopted son. God decided in advance that we the believer are to be to the praise of the glory of his grace. God has predetermined, his mind is made up, he has pre-decided something where we are concerned once we believe the good news of Paul, and his mind is not going to be changed on this. â€¨

Once we are justified unto eternal life, having first trusted in Jesus Christ, there are certain things that God has pre-determined to happen to us. God wants us to rejoice in these things, he wants us to praise him for all these things and he certainly wants us to thank him for all these things because he has pre-determined these outcomes for us. God did not predetermine to cause some individuals to belief unto eternal life, he predestined to conform everyone who believes to his son. He wants us to rest in these things, God’s mind is set. â€¨

God is not giving out his righteousness as a reward to those who are sorry for the past, and who promise to do their best in the future. At the point of our belief in what Christ accomplished where our sins are concerned, we are as closely associated with Christ as anyone could be, we are joined to him. What an ingenious salvation plan, to take someone else that is righteous and join us to that person, therefore what is Christ’s is ours! It is a gift, a declaration of rightness with God, and this comes totally apart from that unrighteous person’s production. We cannot earn salvation, and we can never lose salvation, because salvation is based not upon what we do, or promise to do, but upon what Christ has already done for us!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 19, 2014)

newnature said:


> God did not predetermine to cause some individuals to belief unto eternal life, he predestined to conform everyone who believes to his son.


"And when the Gentiles heard this, they were glad, and glorified the word of the Lord: and as many as were ordained to eternal life believed."(Acts 13:48)


----------

